# Does anyone have or know of a dyno of aftermarket cams on a VQ30 or VQ35?



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

*Does anyone have or know of a dyno of aftermarket cams on a VQ30 or VQ35?*

I'm building a set of heads and I'm trying to compile all the info I can. This is going to be an N/A application so an N/A VQ cam dyno is preferred but if anyone knows of a forced induction VQ with cams and a dyno plot available that will help too.


----------

